# Bosch GKF600



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all

I am new to wood working and one of the things I want from this little router is the ability to make holes to take pins to support shelves, but I need a bush in the plunge base so as to use the template. The Bosch bushes are expensive and not that good a quality, as well as using their quick fit system, I would rather use other bushes so what are people on here doing and any recomendations. I have heard that you can get screw in bushes. 



thanks Roy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Roy.

I would look at trend tools and their universal base?

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/AU/productsubgroup1/1482/Guide_Bushes_and_Sub-bases.html


----------



## Spectric (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, will this base take those nice looking brass bushes like the american routers use ? 

Roy


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

They have a large selection of guide bushes.

More than most US sets.

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/AU/productlist/4/1714/Guide_Bushes.html


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Roy, Have a look at this set of bushes http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/412Zd0+CADL._SX385_.jpg
This is one of several sets of Bushing that I have.
I use them in a bosch GOF1300CE. Snap the flange (Adapter) into the quick fit on the Bosch then you screw what ever size bushing you want to use into that.

Regards
Harold


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can buy a clear sub base plate for your Colt fixed base that accepts PC style guide bushings for a few dollars. This is the easiest way.


----------

